# Possible MC trigger warning and TMI



## Wnc (Jun 23, 2018)

Long story short I was bleeding for over 3 months and had seen my Dr. Finally 2 nights in a row I passed this "tissue." My Dr sent me for a blood hcg test but because I was out of town it was almost a week since passing the tissue. The receptionist called me and just said it was negative. It's driving me insane. I don't know what else it could be.


----------

